# antenna setup



## wallyman (Nov 25, 2005)

newbie.
i just got a 921 and want to set it up.
currently i have a dish 500 dishpro model antenna.
what do i need for this unit.
thanks for any advice.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

wallyman said:


> newbie.
> i just got a 921 and want to set it up.
> currently i have a dish 500 dishpro model antenna.
> what do i need for this unit.
> thanks for any advice.


Why is someone just now getting a 921? I thought E* had stopped shipping the 921?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

wallyman, run 2 lines from the dish to the 921. If you intend to keep another receiver(s) active, you need to let us know which models as that will change the answer.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> wallyman, run 2 lines from the dish to the 921. If you intend to keep another receiver(s) active, you need to let us know which models as that will change the answer.


If he has a DishPro LNB he should use one line from the dish and use a dishpro seperator at the dual input of the 921.

That's what I have and it works llike a charm. I read somewhere that you should not use 2 "home runs" from a Dhishpro LNB to a dual tuner. That kind of hook-up is for legacy LNB's/switches only.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"a DishPro LNB" will only get one satellite. I assumed from the first post that wallyman's Dish 500 has a DP Twin.

The single line to a Separator only works if you have DishPro *Plus* switch. That could be a DPP Twin or a DPP44.

wallyman, hope some of this has helped. If not, we could use some more details of your setup.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

OOPS, I meant to say Dish Pro PLUS :blush:

I have a DPP twin. It has an input for a 3rd dishPro Lnb (that one does not have to be a "plus") so you can see 3 orbital slots at once without a switch of any kind. It has 2 outputs that can support up to 2 dual tuner IRD's or one dual tuner IRD and one legacy IRD (without a DP adaptor!).


----------

